# christmas ideas?



## HMAShobie (Sep 8, 2013)

hey people,

its getting close to christmas, does anybody know any cool accesories for a Hobie revolution 13 or fishing gear like that, would be greatly appreciated,

cheap or expensive doesn't matter, just getting ideas

thanks


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Christmas is about giving
however, I went down the same path as you ------ new c-tug trolley


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Heaps of stuff you can get, fishing as well as kayak.

With a birthday coming up I volunteered for the family to get me an anchor trolley and stakeout pole. I took the oasis over to Sunstate Hobie and they fitted the trolley for me while I waited (thanks Mal).

While waiting my 7year old girl got a bit bored so I said I'd buy her one of the plano tackle boxes. That meant I had to buy one for the 5yr old boy. When we got home they both wanted some lures to go in them so I gave them a couple of lures I got from the specials bin at BCF for $5 to catch flathead. That is where the trouble started. 5year old apparently only fishes so that he can sample the culinary delights of the ocean. He asked what the lure would catch and when I said flathead he replied "I've eaten flathead and I've eaten bream, I want to catch another fish to eat. I need a lure to catch whiting and tailor".

I really have no idea about whiting and tailor but as a result of looking on the web, in addition to all of the other stuff, Santa will now be bringing both of my kids a berkley scum dog, prawn dog and puppy dog to hopefully catch some whiting. I have no idea what lures estuary tailor like but I think I'll say Santa said to try whiting first.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

A new paddle


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Anchor trolley. Useful at times but need one or two drift chutes, Start with one perhaps and see if there is a need for more. Stake out pole is very cool in shallow waters both for staking out and for poling over the flats. Workdw a treat with anchor trolley.

cheers

rob


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lapse said:


> Buff
> paddling gloves
> lip grips
> gaff
> ...


Is that all? ?


----------



## HMAShobie (Sep 8, 2013)

mingle said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > A Stealth. And a cool rashie.
> ...


thats next on the list, saving up for a car first though, i will need one of them first, i have been looking at the adventures, there such a nice boat, the stealth is nice aswell but i have been looking at the adventures for a while, awesome that you have one.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

A sail or gopro or both


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

apart from all the other stuff mentioned here which is all good, one thing I like on my oasis is the Hobie rod holder extenders that slip into the moulded in rod holders at the back. they have a spot to leash the rod to and they keep the reel just that bit further away from the water.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Good call trumpet1. I have two that are used constantly on my revo. So constantly in fact that i forgot that they were an accessory. Excellent for keeping the reels that much further from the water, particularly when things are a bit sloppy.


----------

